# Best way to run Lyft/UBer app at the same time



## Eric K

On an Iphone what is the best method on running both apps at the same time.


----------



## Ross

Get another phone / tablet. Hotspot one and wifi to the other is my guess. I don't have a Lyft account, so this is just a complete guess.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

I have an android and run both at the same time on one phone. Lyft will play nice if it is a background app and pings will pop up if they come in (which is a very rare thing in Ct with Lyft). Uber will only work if it's right on top, if you put it in the background it will go offline in about 4-5 minutes.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I have an android and run both at the same time on one phone. Lyft will play nice if it is a background app and pings will pop up if they come in (which is a very rare thing in Ct with Lyft). Uber will only work if it's right on top, if you put it in the background it will go offline in about 4-5 minutes.


This is my experience as well. It figures that Uber's arrogance extends to its app. There is no reason they can't have their app run in background without beefing every 3 minutes about not being on top.


----------



## CityGirl

Oc_DriverX said:


> This is my experience as well. It figures that Uber's arrogance extends to its app. There is no reason they can't have their app run in background without beefing every 3 minutes about not being on top.


Seriously, there are other things I would like to be doing, my phone is my main work tool. Annoying!


----------



## grUBBER

You can get an uber phone for $10 a week. Just email them and ask for one.
By running both apps on your phone, you will miss pings and **** up your acceptance rate.

One thing I never complained about is $10 a week uber phone fee.


----------



## bunnydoodoo

Android phone for Uber, and Android Tablet for Lyft. both on same verizon account. sometimes i run both on the phone. but 2 devices is way less confusing. verizon is giving away tablets right now and not charging for 1 year of "use of phone's date". after 1 year it's $10/month. BUT, whatever device you do use, make sure it uses both 3G AND 4G. even though i'm in LA, sometimes 4G is not available, and that will screw you up getting rides, not to mention the gps and maps.


----------



## Bart McCoy

android app crying about not being the foreground app is a pain


----------



## Michaela

I happened to have an older Android and I just hot spot connect to it with my newer Android...you can do the same thing with a tablet. 

You can run both apps on the same phone as long as Uber stays on top, or you keep acknowledging its background presence every few minutes, but I prefer to run the apps on separate phones because I can go offline with one service much faster when I accept a request on the other. There are several times where I've been running both apps on the same phone, accepted a ride with Uber and couldn't switch over fast enough to go offline with Lyft before a ping comes in. With 2 phones, I'm going offline with Lyft immediately while Uber is setting up the navigation on my other phone. 

If I'm driving enough hours in a week to get the Lyft bonus, I especially don't want to miss any of their pings. I don't normally get enough requests during my online time to be able to miss more than 1 or 2 requests and keep at least a 90% acceptance rate. And I like to reserve those for pickup requests that are too far away. 

Also, having 2 phones makes it easier to browse the web, handle e-mails or get other work done during downtime...I can use the Lyft phone for that and leave Uber as the top app on the other phone....Therefore, not having to keep telling Uber I love it every few minutes in order to stay online. 

If you don't happen to have an old phone, you can find them cheap on eBay...cheaper than paying $10/wk for the Uber phone.


----------



## FourOnTheFloor

I run Uber, Lyft, and SideCar all at the same time on my primary Galaxy S3. I create a hotspot with the primary phone, and use a cracked screen S3 to monitor the Uber and Lyft passenger apps for surges.
On my primary phone, I use an add on android app called Driver Bar to easily switch between all 3, and automatically log out of the other 2 when a ride comes in from 1.


----------



## Casandria

I'm hoping to start driving for Lyft any day now. I passed my mentor ride and am just waiting on the background checks. My mentor also drives for Uber and said that the Lyft app rubs just fine in the background so I plan to have Uber as the primary with Lyft in the background. With as little as Uber pays and this being a needs "job" rather than a second job for extra income, I'm not willing to lose the $10 a week for a secondary phone.


----------



## Iacono6

FourOnTheFloor said:


> I run Uber, Lyft, and SideCar all at the same time on my primary Galaxy S3. I create a hotspot with the primary phone, and use a cracked screen S3 to monitor the Uber and Lyft passenger apps for surges.
> On my primary phone, I use an add on android app called Driver Bar to easily switch between all 3, and automatically log out of the other 2 when a ride comes in from 1.


Does anyone know if they make an iPhone App like the one for Android called Driver Bar? I drive for all three and having this kind of control would be great.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Oc_DriverX said:


> This is my experience as well. It figures that Uber's arrogance extends to its app. There is no reason they can't have their app run in background without beefing every 3 minutes about not being on top.


That pisses me off too! I run 2 phones but I like to have the reverse respective rider apps open to see what's going on on the road with driver activity.


----------



## DannyD12

FourOnTheFloor said:


> I run Uber, Lyft, and SideCar all at the same time on my primary Galaxy S3. I create a hotspot with the primary phone, and use a cracked screen S3 to monitor the Uber and Lyft passenger apps for surges.
> On my primary phone, I use an add on android app called Driver Bar to easily switch between all 3, and automatically log out of the other 2 when a ride comes in from 1.


Understand that Driver Bar requires your phone to be rooted.


----------



## SOBE

While driving, Lyft and Waze runs on iPad mini, Uber runs on iPhone 6 plus.
Both devices connected continuously on Verizon 4G XLTE network.


----------



## TeleSki

I was thinking of buy a separate phone for Lyft. Virgin has an LG Smartphone for about $80, and $35-55/mo for service. Seems simpler to me, although I do have the Galaxy SIII, which someone mentioned running both apps above, so I may give that a try first.


----------



## CaptainJackLA

bunnydoodoo said:


> Android phone for Uber, and Android Tablet for Lyft. both on same verizon account. sometimes i run both on the phone. but 2 devices is way less confusing. verizon is giving away tablets right now and not charging for 1 year of "use of phone's date". after 1 year it's $10/month. BUT, whatever device you do use, make sure it uses both 3G AND 4G. even though i'm in LA, sometimes 4G is not available, and that will screw you up getting rides, not to mention the gps and maps.


Which tablet do you have where Lyft installs? I cant get it to work on 2 different android tablets.


----------



## bunnydoodoo

CaptainJackLA said:


> Which tablet do you have where Lyft installs? I cant get it to work on 2 different android tablets.


Oops, I'm sorry, I mean't uber on tablet and lyft on phone. Yeh I can't get lyft app to work on tablet either.


----------



## Sean Combs

Eric K said:


> On an Iphone what is the best method on running both apps at the same time.


For me, the only major issue is switching to/logging out of the opposite app right after accepting a request from the other.


----------



## whodismf

Sometimes I run both apps. I have an Android phone with Verizon that I run hotspot from to my Ipod touch. I run lyft off my Ipod touch and run Uber on my Android phone. Works great.


----------



## lswdriver

Both my husband and I started experiencing the same challenge two days ago -- NEITHER UBER OR LYFT APPS MAKE AN AUDIBLE PING when a new ride request comes in. Anybody else having this challenge? We just started using the two apps simultaneously on our iPhones (a 5s and a 6s+). When you reboot it might ping audibly once, but then after that no sound. The WAZE navigation voice comes through fine. Just the pings can't be heard. We miss rides like crazy unless we stare at our phone (which is impossible if you are driving in traffic!) Any ideas or help???


----------



## zordac

lswdriver said:


> Both my husband and I started experiencing the same challenge two days ago -- NEITHER UBER OR LYFT APPS MAKE AN AUDIBLE PING when a new ride request comes in. Anybody else having this challenge? We just started using the two apps simultaneously on our iPhones (a 5s and a 6s+). When you reboot it might ping audibly once, but then after that no sound. The WAZE navigation voice comes through fine. Just the pings can't be heard. We miss rides like crazy unless we stare at our phone (which is impossible if you are driving in traffic!) Any ideas or help???


The only thing I could think of is somehow the volume is turned down in the Uber Account settings of your Driver app.


----------



## lswdriver

zordac said:


> The only thing I could think of is somehow the volume is turned down in the Uber Account settings of your Driver app.


Zordac, thanks so much for replying! I've more than double checked all my settings for sound. This am my husband was using Lyft (but it is the same on both) and it pinged audibly 3 times -- then after that went silent. It is the craziest thing. I keep hoping we'll find out what is happening! Maybe someone will see this and have a cure! Thanks again for taking time.


----------



## zordac

Have you tried uninstalling the app and re-installing it?
Just thought of something else since you and your husband use the app. Is it possible one of you is logged into the app on both phones so that it's confusing the app somehow? I'm assuming you both have separate driver accounts yeah?


----------



## lswdriver

We both have separate Uber and Lyft accounts and separate iPhones, but we share the same auto. We've tried deleting and re-installing, yes. It works for one or two pings and then goes silent. So strange.


----------

